# anyone know anything about a company called zenith staybrite?



## frogwoman (Jul 20, 2011)

i applied to an advertisement by them on gumtree and they called me up and i have been asked to go to an induction (which i think i will probably go to) but looking on the internet a bit about them it seems that there have been a number of complaints about their products and services? 

im really really desperate for work, i'm wondering whether i should go, or avoid like the plague


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 20, 2011)

everyone gets complaints about their products and services.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2011)

I worked for them 3 days circa 2004, it's hassling people to buy windows, normally just the minute they've got in from work or sat down for tea or just cracked a can and said ';ahh' while sinking into a chair. Load of crap, and i'm a rubbish salesman. crap wages as well


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 20, 2011)

yeh i know. @quimcunx 

i should go anyway shouldn't i?


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 20, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I worked for them 3 days circa 2004, it's hassling people to buy windows, normally just the minute they've got in from work or sat down for tea or just cracked a can and said ';ahh' while sinking into a chair. Load of crap, and i'm a rubbish salesman. crap wages as well


 
bollocks 

what do you think i should do? Im so desperate for work, don't actually think I'll take this job tho but do you reckon i should check it out anyway?

im tempted to think fuck em based on your description


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2011)

when I was there its a walk in interview process and you start on 4 hour shifts. Theres nothing to lose by going I suppose but its a mcjob, believe me.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 20, 2011)

like my last job then ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> i should go anyway shouldn't i?



You don't _have_ to...

I once ended up agreeing to go to some induction for some £6ph gig! I changed my mind and sent the woman a text saying 'apologies, can't make it' and and she replied saying 'Thanks for letting me down'  So I replied '*such* passive agression, good luck in your quest' or something. Not proud. Was only last year, as well


----------



## Belushi (Jul 20, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> like my last job then ...


 
No, it will be worse. These places really on a very high turnover of young people to do their cold calling.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> like my last job then ...


 

we the precariat etc


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 20, 2011)

fuck them, i dont want to get involved in a company like that


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2011)

I remember speaking to one ex worker who had fucked them off when the shift supervisor decided to make fagbreaks only allowable per leads generated. Fuck knows how they sellwindows, it must be a sheer numbers game.


----------



## Looby (Jul 20, 2011)

My mate worked for them. She quit or was fired about 5 times but they kept taking her back as they were desperate as was she. Telesales is soul destroying. : (


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 20, 2011)

ugh.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 20, 2011)

I worked for them for a day and a half in 1990, and found them a little old lady who had just come into a windfall and thought she might treat herself to new windows and a conservatory. They must have bled her dry.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 20, 2011)

Fuck that then. I don't want anything to do with that shit


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 21, 2011)

"Hi! My name's quoad, from Bowater Zenith. I was just calling to ask if you might like to replace any of your windows and doors, possibly completely free of charge?"

[customer response]

"It's just that at the moment, we've got a special promotional offer on that means that ALL of our windows and doors are half-price. We're also putting together our ShowHome brochure, in which we'll be displaying 12 properties from across the area. If your house is selected to go in our ShowHome brochure, then your windows and doors will be fitted completely free of charge!"

Haven't done that job for 16 years now, but the script still lingers in my mind 

I used to tap the receiver so's the phone went dead, then pretend to dial a number, then deliver my pitch to a dead phone.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 21, 2011)

Did some work for them.  DON'T.  You seem like an imaginative person, there must be something a bit weird or different you could go for? Live-in care or something? Demanding aye, but well paid etc.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, lots of urbanites have droughty windows and I love double glazing threads. We can all help you hit the targets!


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 21, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> "Hi! My name's quoad, from Bowater Zenith. I was just calling to ask if you might like to replace any of your windows and doors, possibly completely free of charge?"
> 
> [customer response]
> 
> ...


 
Urgh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you signed up with any agencies, froggy?


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 21, 2011)

yes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh good  Hassle 'em!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 21, 2011)

I used to work at an embroiderers where we embroidered all of their logos


----------



## Thora (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I worked for them for a day too   Couldn't bring myself to go back for a second day.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 23, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> "Hi! My name's quoad, from Bowater Zenith. I was just calling to ask if you might like to replace any of your windows and doors, possibly completely free of charge?"
> 
> [customer response]
> 
> ...



Funny, I worked for them for about 2 weeks 8 years ago and the script was pretty much exactly the same, except flogging conservatories instead. Random sequentially-generated phone numbers meant occasionally asking people in first/second/third floor flats if they wanted a conservatory 

It was shit, and rather sould destroying. I can't see anyone doing that job for more than a few weeks really.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 23, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> yeh i know. @quimcunx
> 
> i should go anyway shouldn't i?


 
I've done door to door sales (not windows) before, it's money but unless you have a knack for it (and some people do) you won't earn much. Having a knack is more than just having no morals, but it helps.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 23, 2011)

try market research instead of sales, it's soul destroying too but at least it ain't sales


----------



## nadia (Jul 23, 2011)

I have always thought it was an odd sales technique, double glazing just sin't an impulse purchase. I had to kick one double glazing salesman out of my house once he was round for over two hours


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 23, 2011)

nadia said:


> I have always thought it was an odd sales technique, double glazing just sin't an impulse purchase. I had to kick one double glazing salesman out of my house once he was round for over two hours


 
Was it raining? Poor mite.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 14, 2011)

fuck, i must be a total fuckin gullible idiot. again.

i rang up an advert in jobs weekly, and went to this assessment thing (strangely they didnt mention wages) i did some research on the company and it seems its selling door to door, with a scam that the company they're purporting to be working for has actually given warnings about.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 14, 2011)

they dont even have a website, and i just wasted £6.90 on the train fare to go to the assessment (which was rather amusing in an odd way)


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 14, 2011)

a really shit office with a disgusting carpet covered with pictures of money from microsoft word


----------



## alanc (May 7, 2012)

Ok, So I have a job interview there in Maidstone tomorrow at 4pm. They specifically said no cold calling or door to door sales and all training will be provided. Should I still go for hte interview? what other jobs in that company other than sales do they do ??? if you could write back before tomorrow that will help big time lol


----------



## twentythreedom (May 7, 2012)

Any company that uses the word "brite" in its name is bound to be a bunch of arse


----------



## twentythreedom (May 7, 2012)

and alanc, it's _teh _interview ffs


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2012)

i think i mifght  just change my name to zenith  starbryte.


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2012)

I use to work for them when they were just Zenith way way back.
It was horrible horrible horrible.
Terrible pay.
You have to hassle the life out of people that do not want to be hassled to make any money at all.
They only employed me coz I had a nice speaking voice.
I left after a few weeks coz it was killing me and I was earning fuck all coz I couldn't push people into doing something they didn't want to do.

ETA: This was selling windows and other related bollocks over the phone.


----------



## Greebo (May 7, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i think i mifght just change my name to zenith starbryte.


I've got a hunch that it may already have been taken by a New Age writer or holder of workshops.  Probably the type who combines crystal wibbbling with colonic irrigation and tantra.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2012)

ok then

Apex Moonbright?


----------



## Greebo (May 7, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ok then
> 
> Apex Moonbright?


You could google and check that nothing expensive comes up - people with professional names like that probably would make themselves easy to find on the net.


----------



## alanc (May 8, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I use to work for them when they were just Zenith way way back.
> It was horrible horrible horrible.
> Terrible pay.
> You have to hassle the life out of people that do not want to be hassled to make any money at all.
> ...


 
ok... but the bloke on the phone said there would be no cold calling or door to door sales. I expect this job will be Customer Service Based? I'm not sure... ideas guys??


----------



## alanc (May 8, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> and alanc, it's _teh _interview ffs


 
sorry... Teh** Interview. Staybrite ftw!!! -.-


----------



## alanc (May 9, 2012)

Went for the interview, it's all commision based and i wasn't prepared to take the risk as there was no basic pay, 100% commision.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 9, 2012)

firebomb these cunts


----------



## Looby (May 9, 2012)

alanc said:


> ok... but the bloke on the phone said there would be no cold calling or door to door sales. I expect this job will be Customer Service Based? I'm not sure... ideas guys??



All they mean by no cold calling is that they didn't pull the names out of the phone book.

They'll use other spurious ways of getting details which although isn't technically cold calling it amounts to the same thing. Someone forgetting to tick the no contact box on the end of a survey etc


----------



## Quartz (May 20, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> they dont even have a website, and i just wasted £6.90 on the train fare to go to the assessment (which was rather amusing in an odd way)


 
You may be able to get this back under the Travel To Interview scheme.


----------



## Helen Allen (Jul 3, 2013)

I had windows, a porch and rear door fitted by Zenith Staybrite. I recommended two people to take advantage of their 'Friends & Family recommendation plan'. Their leaflet stated that they will give £50 for every recommendation which results in a quotation. I recommended these two people twice and each time they were provided with a quote. Each time I phoned their office to get my £50 they told me that they had no record of the quote and if I can send them the paper work thy will chase it up. I said their salesman should be able to produce the paperwork and I was asked the salesman name. I didn't realise it was a scam until I went on this website. I will be contacting trading standards.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 6, 2013)

Stay on the dole - You're not thick, you know the difference between a fly by night gaffe and a proper job.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 6, 2013)

I've got a job at the moment. Dunno how long it wil last but I've been there a couple of months ...


----------



## JHE (Jul 6, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> im really really desperate for work...


 

Perhaps I'm confusing you with someone else, but I thought you had done CELTA.  If you have, there is _loads_ of work available in Britain in the summer.  _Loads!_  Why even think about a shitty little sales job, when you can have a much more entertaining (and probably much more lucrative) time doing a shitty little EFL job?

See, for example:  http://www.tefl.com/jobs/results.html?searchOpts[cou_id]=223


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 6, 2013)

JHE said:


> Perhaps I'm confusing you with someone else, but I thought you had done CELTA. If you have, there is _loads_ of work available in Britain in the summer. _Loads!_ Why even think about a shitty little sales job, when you can have a much more entertaining (and probably much more lucrative) time doing a shitty little EFL job?
> 
> See, for example: http://www.tefl.com/jobs/results.html?searchOpts[cou_id]=223


 
erm this has been bumped from like 2 years ago ...


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 6, 2013)

check the date on the OP


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 10, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I left after a few weeks coz it was killing me and I was earning fuck all coz I couldn't push people into doing something they didn't want to do..


 
You just need to find the right (vulnerable) people for it to work...


----------



## kennard93 (May 28, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> "Hi! My name's quoad, from Bowater Zenith. I was just calling to ask if you might like to replace any of your windows and doors, possibly completely free of charge?"
> 
> [customer response]
> 
> ...


ive been working for the Portsmouth branch for a week now and im not going back on Monday its a terrible company and im quite surprised how the script has changed we now have to say "good morning/afternoon, I appreciate your probably quite busy today so i wont keep you too long, my name is david from zenith your energy saving experts and we are in your area promoting our scrappage scheme"


----------



## mrs quoad (May 28, 2016)

alanc said:


> Went for the interview, it's all commision based and i wasn't prepared to take the risk as there was no basic pay, 100% commision.


One of my c.3 leads, ever (and not including my driving instructor) was someone who said their landlord had been promising to replace their windows forever, but the cunt'd never got round to it.

I'm working on shit memory here, but iirc my "chancing it" follow up call to their landlord landed a pitch with what turned out to be an offshoot of Surrey County Council, who decided to run with Keith's pitch across several blocks of flats, for a total of £600,000(ish) of Windows. 

Keith got 10%, and bought a new convertible. 

He gave me a packet of Lucky Strikes for the lead. 

As that was my only lead that week, I got the standard per-lead bonus - £3.


----------



## pengaleng (May 28, 2016)

ahhhhh memories


----------



## snadge (May 28, 2016)

Freind of mine got a call from conservetory salesman, set up an appointment for the guys to come around and give him a quote, he lives in a maisonette, the guy that came out to measure up was furious.


----------

